# No, I will not "get to the ER fast!"



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Picked up a man and woman. The man is holding his hoodie over his head tightly, wearing a mask. Seems odd but more or less normal so I roll. In a few seconds I suspect he might be drunk, he is making strange sounds. I'm alarmed, ask what is wrong with him.

"He's in severe abdominal distress! Hurry!!" His is now groaning which becomes almost screaming. Looking in the mirror, I realize he is holding a gallon sized ZipLoc baggie containing vomit. 

Oh h.ell no.

"I am not comfortable with this trip. You need medical transportation."

"It's not contagious. Hurry!"

He says; "the mthr.fking ambulance costs $3,000. Just get me to the fking hospital. "

This ride is over. By now I have progressed around the block, there is a gas station and market, lots of people. I inform them that I am not comfortable with the ride, i am ending it here, they need to call 911 for an ambulance. 

He explodes. "Mthrfking racists mthrfkr! You just hate black people. You mthrfking racist!" This rant continued and got louder, and he wasn't moving. I stepped out and called 911. They realize what I'm doing, get out, he continues the rant and it now progresses into threats. I get in, drive across the street, tell dispatch the threat is over and no need to respond. then I call the Uber safety line and tell them what happened. 

About an hour later, I get an email.

"A rider recently claimed that you declined their trip based on the destination provided. We wanted to let you know about this report because refusing a trip based on destination goes against the Community Guidelines as well as local regulations in many areas, and could result in loss of access to the Driver app."

I responded with a detailed account of what happened and received an email in return basically said everything was OK.

So obviously the safety line does not share information with whatever department handles complaints.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Picked up a man and woman. The man is holding his hoodie over his head tightly, wearing a mask. Seems odd but more or less normal so I roll. In a few seconds I suspect he might be drunk, he is making strange sounds. I'm alarmed, ask what is wrong with him.
> 
> "He's in severe abdominal distress! Hurry!!" His is now groaning which becomes almost screaming. Looking in the mirror, I realize he is holding a gallon sized ZipLoc baggie containing vomit.
> 
> ...


Uber needs to add Uber Ambulance for the XL Tier drivers. There just needs to be a disclaimer, cleaning fee will be charged for any bodily fluids that unintentionally escape. 

I hate certain ethnicity of pax, that play the race card because they don't get their way. Just sad.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Uber needs to add Uber Ambulance for the XL Tier drivers. There just needs to be a disclaimer, cleaning fee will be charged for any bodily fluids that unintentionally escape.


It would be super cool if Uber could work it out with the government to let us use light bars, run red lights, and exceed the speed limit. I'd totally sign up for it.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> It would be super cool if Uber could work it out with the government to let us use light bars, run red lights, and exceed the speed limit. I'd totally sign up for it.


The siren would be a nice finishing touch.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

nah, just them hidden red and blue light strip will be fine like them under cover suburban suv's in Brooklyn neighborhood u see every night who can't bother to wait like tax payers for the traffic light!!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

E cabbie said:


> nah, just them hidden red and blue light strip will be fine like them under cover suburban suv's in Brooklyn neighborhood u see every night who can't bother to wait like tax payers for the traffic light!!!


Well, to be fair, I usually run the reds as it is anyways as long as I don't have a paxhole to tattle on me and there are no cars around.

Sometimes I even will suggest to the pax that the light is broken and offer to run it after a few minutes at a light, and so far every pax I've asked if I should run a light has said something akin to "please do!".

I'm going to be really sad when they install red light cameras. In fact, it might be the final straw that will make me quit this gig. The politicians are salivating over the revenue such a system could bring but don't want to fix the lights. In fact, if they make the cameras I bet the lights will get worse since it would provide a perverse incentive to never fix them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Picked up a man and woman. The man is holding his hoodie over his head tightly, wearing a mask. Seems odd but more or less normal so I roll. In a few seconds I suspect he might be drunk, he is making strange sounds. I'm alarmed, ask what is wrong with him.
> 
> "He's in severe abdominal distress! Hurry!!" His is now groaning which becomes almost screaming. Looking in the mirror, I realize he is holding a gallon sized ZipLoc baggie containing vomit.
> 
> ...


At least he didn't call you a racist
This morning I rolled up to an address and hit I arrived button
Couple minutes later I get a phone call with I can't see you
I tell him the address and he says that's the destination 
I'm at a hospital 3 miles away some thing 
must have happened w the app can you cancel it?
Sure I can cancel it no problem take care
The timers got 30 seconds on it......
I didn't charge you because you were black
I charged you because YOU ARE A DUMBASS!!!!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

As a matter of pragmatism, it's probably a good idea to never cancel on a Black paxhole even when they do things that would make you cancel on a white paxhole. 

Better to have your seats covered in barf than to get a racism complaint.

On the other hand if they swapped the destination and pickup location I'd still cancel since I think any sane Uber or Lyft rep will see that your GPS position matched the pickup location address and that it wasn't due to racism.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Uber needs to add Uber Ambulance for the XL Tier drivers.


I'd be super down for this, would totally sign up to do ER PUs and drop offs at mega-surge prices (I currently ignore pings to go there, NOT worth it)...only that I highly doubt PAX or "3rd parties" would pony up...because as the OP illustrated, they "ordered" Uber to do their dirty work at bargain basement prices, that's the whole point, get "Mr. Uber" to wheel the patient out, help them into the car, pack wheel chair into the hatch, then the same at the drop off...all for a few bucks, as opposed to paying market rate for a proper medical transportation business to do it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Couple years ago I picked up a guy around midnight going to a local hospital. He told me he worked there in the maintenance dept. About 3 blocks from the hospital he starts moaning that he thinks his appendix is about to burst, please hurry! WTF????I was already there so I dropped him off at the ER and he could barely walk.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> He explodes. "Mthrfking racists mthrfkr! You just hate black people. You mthrfking racist!"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Uber needs to add Uber Ambulance for the XL Tier drivers. There just needs to be a disclaimer, cleaning fee will be charged for any bodily fluids that unintentionally escape.
> 
> I hate certain ethnicity of pax, that play the race card because they don't get their way. Just sad.


I was once at a drive thru window about to collect my order when a man walked up behind the car and asked me to order for him because apparently they don't serve pedestrians at the drive thru window. Makes sense... the clue is in the name... it's not walk thru.

Anyway, I refused the request because, well, San Francisco. I had seen the outline of the guy in my rear view mirror, but I had not got a good look at him.

All of a sudden came his retort. "You're racist".

- "I can't see you. I don't know what race you are", I replied.

- "You're lying"

Whatever, dude. 

Minorities who play the race card actively contribute to and widen the gaps between the races.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

You messed up a few times here.

I never pick up people where I can’t see their face. The hoodie over the head is suspicious it’s almost summer. I would honestly believe it’s a robbery attempt before picking them up.
idk how you missed the bag of puke I wonder if he hid it under his hoodie. Who the hell carries a bag of puke?

Also, before picking them up you can see the destination. I always avoid any destinations that are toward the hospital because of viruses. i personally don’t mind skipping out on taking nurses to work. It never really made me big money anyways.

last, as soon as there is any sort of argument or discomfort in the ride, you must end it. I think you did do this though you just waited to go to populated area which is perfect idea. I knew it would escalate to violent threats based on the behavior yu described. You need to have a gauge for people and their temperament. Some people think the world owes them everything


File a police report against that guy. Threats of violence are illegal.

next time get a dashcam that films the inside of your car. It has saved me a few times


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Reminds me of this video


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Also, before picking them up you can see the destination. I always avoid any destinations that are


No, you can't. At least not with Uber, not here in my town (Pensacola, FL). With LYFT, once you hit the "Arrive" button, _then_ you can see the destination. But with Uber, you actually have to start the trip before you know where you're going. At least, for us non-elite ants.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

WELCOME TO MY WORLD! 

People have used taxicabs as discount ambulances for years. It is no surprise that now they use Uber and Lyft as discount ambulances. You Uber/Lyft drivers can have those customers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the empathy level of drivers who post here is really lacking sometimes. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> the empathy level of drivers who post here is really lacking sometimes.



................and your complaint _is_*____*?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .and your complaint _is_


complaint? More like a direct observation.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> You messed up a few times here.
> 
> I never pick up people where I can’t see their face. The hoodie over the head is suspicious it’s almost summer. I would honestly believe it’s a robbery attempt before picking them up.
> idk how you missed the bag of puke I wonder if he hid it under his hoodie. Who the hell carries a bag of puke?
> ...


Feedback is appreciated, but some feedback on your feedback is in order.

The hoodie. It was cool and breezy, nothing unusual. And everyone is wearing a mask. 

Bag of puke was hidden under his hoodie.

In my area, the only glimpse of the destination that is provided prior to accepting and then beginning a trip is a tiny 2×2 graphic of the route. This is virtually impossible to examine in detail while driving. Sometimes a quick glance will tell me where we are going, but only approximately as no detail is visible. No way would you be able to see they were going to the ER, even if you had more than 5 seconds, while driving, with pax in the back.

You are correct that drivers (and anyone else) need to have a gauge for people. In my career, which includes military, law enforcement, corporate and retail management, ( and ~4700 trips driving UberX) I have developed this quite adequately. 

Seeking a warrant (police report) is a 3-4 hour process on a good night. The threats against me were POSSIBLY sufficient for a magistrate to issue a warrant, but the perpetrator was not the pax that ordered the ride, and trust me; in Virginia, without a name and address, nothing is going to happen. 

Dashcam? No thanks. 

But thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I hate certain ethnicity of pax, that play the race card because they don't get their way. Just sad


Yup. They've been doing it forever!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

kinda f'd up that you booted this guy....there is definetly a lack of empathy and professionalism...where is your pride man?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Uber needs to add Uber Ambulance for the XL Tier drivers. There just needs to be a disclaimer, cleaning fee will be charged for any bodily fluids that unintentionally escape.
> 
> I hate certain ethnicity of pax, that play the race card because they don't get their way. Just sad.


If we drive UBER AMBULANCE. Can i have red lights ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> the empathy level of drivers who post here is really lacking sometimes. 🤷‍♂️


" NO NEED TO TIP"!

NO NEED TO CARE . . .

YET , THE RACE CARD PLAYING PAX
WAS WELL AWARE AN AMBULANCE COSTS $3,000.00 !

YET EXPECTS SAME LEVEL OF SERVICE FOR $5.99 !

EMPATHY !?!?

LET HIM DROP DEAD.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oooooo . . . Apendicitis !?!? . . . . I know a special short cut . . . full of potholes !


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

😆


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

It may have been easier just to get his sorry ass to the ER at that point if its was only few minutes away.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> kinda f'd up that you booted this guy....there is definetly a lack of empathy and professionalism...where is your pride man?


I significant number of UP members suggest that these kinds of ER (and other medical transportation) runs are most definitely a part of our job...and that to shirk them is unprofessional, unempathetic, mean, etc, etc...to me it seems we're not necessarily trained and/or insured (certainly not paid) to take on medical transportation, so are being taken for a ride (so to say) by the patients (assuming they ordered to ride) or "third parties" who are paying for medical transportation at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Number one, no ambulance ride costs $3,000 if he bothered to sign up for healthcare coverage. There are several plans available. Dude actually invested more time ordering an Uber than a healthcare plan. Meh. His choice.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BestInDaWest said:


> professionalism





BestInDaWest said:


> pride


This is Uber we're talking about. 

You're kidding right?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> It may have been easier just to get his sorry ass to the ER at that point if its was only few minutes away.


I agree....if these "drama" rides are relatively short....then I just put the pedal to the metal, get to the drop off ASAP and hope the ride doesnt go too far south in transit...as that resolves the matter the quickest (though with an element of risk involved).


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> This is Uber we're talking about.
> 
> You're kidding right?


Well....A LOT of pax (and apparently some RS drivers too) demand VIP/limo type service for little more than bus fare, which I dont agree with...in fact, I think U/L needs to do a whole re-education campaign to remind both pax and drivers that RS is meant to render a basic service (toes on the curb to go from point A to B). I can be professional about doing that, but not necessarily about adding extra services along the way, simply because we arent paid for it, and RS is not meant for that (ie, risking doing a ER run for a few bucks).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> This is Uber we're talking about.
> 
> You're kidding right?


A lit fart is a" STAR"in some peoples worlds . . .


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Well....A LOT of pax (and apparently some RS drivers too) demand VIP/limo type service for little more than bus fare, which I dont agree with...in fact, I think U/L needs to do a whole re-education campaign to remind both pax and drivers that RS is meant to render a basic service (toes on the curb to go from point A to B). I can be professional about doing that, but not necessarily about adding extra services along the way, simply because we arent paid for it, and RS is not meant for that (ie, risking doing a ER run for a few bucks).


Not to mention there are already medical transportation companies meant for non emergencies. Those drivers are trained for those situations.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Well....A LOT of pax (and apparently some RS drivers too) demand VIP/limo type service for little more than bus fare, which I dont agree with...in fact, I think U/L needs to do a whole re-education campaign to remind both pax and drivers that RS is meant to render a basic service (toes on the curb to go from point A to B). I can be professional about doing that, but not necessarily about adding extra services along the way, simply because we arent paid for it, and RS is not meant for that (ie, risking doing a ER run for a few bucks).


Uber : started as a steak house
Partnered with Mc Donalds. Sums the whole thing up.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Not to mention there are already medical transportation companies meant for non emergencies. Those drivers are trained for those situations.


Right, but medical transportation services charge signifcantly more than U/L so....the work around is to "order an Uber" and then lean heavily on drivers to do this sorta of heavy lifting (often quite literally!)....I'm still suprised by how many hosptials and clinics try to out source this to RS, because they know we're NOT insured for it so should really know better...I personally wont risk it, but by the number of UPs members who are "all in" on these pick ups (and complain if we DONT do it) I might be in the minority...so the practice will go on and on, but it wont involve me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A lit fart is a" STAR"in some peoples worlds . . .


I should have a pristine 5.0* then...



















































TobyD said:


> Not to mention there are already medical transportation companies meant for non emergencies. Those drivers are trained for those situations.


The people @Cvillegordo picked up thought it'd be fine because their last Uber driver was like "in my country I am a doctor". 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Picked up a man and woman.
> <snip>
> So obviously the safety line does not share information with whatever department handles complaints.


Memorable-
"baggie containing vomit"
"Severe abdominal distress"
"declined their trip based on the destination provided"
"Uber safety line"?

Oh yeah, was there something about a racist too? Meh. It's like "omg" or "literally." Rarely means what it once did.
Gooood maybe it won't be bandied about like ROFL and LOL, and people will STFU unless it's serious and deserves universal condemnation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oof. Bad situation. 

First thing, NEVER cancel responders once you have made the call. Get everything documented by law enforcement and hopefully get a pax like this in contact with EMS. 

Don't want to ride in the ambulance? We used to have a saying: "Press hard, three copies" - patient refusal signature against medical advice. 

Odds are likely that they would have gotten a free ride and treatment in the ER if they could not have afforded either. 

Was this on dash cam? If so, did you submit it to Uber? Apparently you can do that in app now.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> kinda f'd up that you booted this guy....there is definetly a lack of empathy and professionalism...where is your pride man?


I stand by this decision as a "Boy Scout" and everything else I've been called here. 

If you are uncomfortable with a situation, you have every right to terminate the trip. We're all on edge regarding catching something right now and we are not EMS. 

Getting confrontational after being told that he's not comfortable with the situation and offering to call for an ambulance is double not cool.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Number one, no ambulance ride costs $3,000 if he bothered to sign up for healthcare coverage. There are several plans available. Dude actually invested more time ordering an Uber than a healthcare plan. Meh. His choice.


Ohhh trust me, they can get pricey. I wished I hadn't simply established IV access on several occasions with less insured patients - that in itself sometimes cost hundreds. 

But typically such debt can be forgiven.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Right, but medical transportation services charge signifcantly more than U/L so....the work around is to "order an Uber" and then lean heavily on drivers to do this sorta of heavy lifting (often quite literally!)....I'm still suprised by how many hosptials and clinics try to out source this to RS, because they know we're NOT insured for it so should really know better...I personally wont risk it, but by the number of UPs members who are "all in" on these pick ups (and complain if we DONT do it) I might be in the minority...so the practice will go on and on, but it wont involve me.


Like the frigging hospital discharge that our city's largest hospital tried to pawn off on me in the late afternoon - 198 mile one way trip, third party and no possible tip. Then abandoned the patient immediately before I caught on.


----------



## David Wang (Jan 2, 2016)

What would have happened had you taken this passenger to the hospital?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> the empathy level of drivers who post here is really lacking sometimes. 🤷‍♂️


I have no empathy for stupid people.

None.

Most people are stupid.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Oof. Bad situation.
> 
> First thing, NEVER cancel responders once you have made the call. Get everything documented by law enforcement and hopefully get a pax like this in contact with EMS.
> 
> ...


Generally true, but I was a first responder for almost 20 years. There is nothing wrong with describing a situation to dispatch, then stating; "...no need to respond, there is no violation of law." In many cases dispatch will put a call out anyway as a "welfare check" type situation, especially in anything like a domestic situation. In my case, an individual refused to get out of my car, but then got out. Had PD responded, obtaining warrants would have been entirely up to the victim - me. A criminal act does not have to CONTINUE until observed by law enforcement - it just has to HAPPEN - in order for the victim to fill out a criminal complaint and see a magistrate. If the act is observed by law enforcement it simplifies things greatly for the victim, as the offender can be detained and identified or if justified placed under arrest. For something like refusing to leave a property/vehicle, if the violation ended before law enforcement arrived, the offender would be asked for his ID, but wouldn't be compelled to provide it if no additional unlawful acts were occurring. So getting a warrant would be a stretch. Now, had he punched me in the nose, different story!! (He might have gotten a free ride to the ER anyway, but in a police car.)


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> kinda f'd up that you booted this guy....there is definetly a lack of empathy and professionalism...where is your pride man?


Nonsense. This guy was showing one of the primary symptoms of Covid19 - severe abdominal distress. I was neither obligated to take him anywhere, nor was he abiding by the terms of service by riding with these symptoms. Not putting a person with a potentially contagious disease in my vehicle.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> I stand by this decision as a "Boy Scout" and everything else I've been called here.
> 
> If you are uncomfortable with a situation, you have every right to terminate the trip. We're all on edge regarding catching something right now and we are not EMS.
> 
> Getting confrontational after being told that he's not comfortable with the situation and offering to call for an ambulance is double not cool.


you opened yourself up to losing your job over a few extra minutes. it shows poor judgement. it also shows poor judgement that you even let him in the car to begin with


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> Nonsense. This guy was showing one of the primary symptoms of Covid19 - severe abdominal distress. I was neither obligated to take him anywhere, nor was he abiding by the terms of service by riding with these symptoms. Not putting a person with a potentially contagious disease in my vehicle.


give me a break lol...where is your empathy man? the potential for trouble is way worse then just finishing it out. what a polly anna


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I have no empathy for stupid people.
> 
> None.
> 
> Most people are stupid.


yeah look in the miror


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> give me a break lol...where is your empathy man? the potential for trouble is way worse then just finishing it out. what a polly anna


Empathy is not a requirement for doing rideshare.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> Empathy is not a requirement for doing rideshare.


no just being a human being is....whatever makes you feel good i guess


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> you opened yourself up to losing your job over a few extra minutes. it shows poor judgement. it also shows poor judgement that you even let him in the car to begin with


Um what? A few extra minutes?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Generally true, but I was a first responder for almost 20 years. There is nothing wrong with describing a situation to dispatch, then stating; "...no need to respond, there is no violation of law." In many cases dispatch will put a call out anyway as a "welfare check" type situation, especially in anything like a domestic situation. In my case, an individual refused to get out of my car, but then got out. Had PD responded, obtaining warrants would have been entirely up to the victim - me. A criminal act does not have to CONTINUE until observed by law enforcement - it just has to HAPPEN - in order for the victim to fill out a criminal complaint and see a magistrate. If the act is observed by law enforcement it simplifies things greatly for the victim, as the offender can be detained and identified or if justified placed under arrest. For something like refusing to leave a property/vehicle, if the violation ended before law enforcement arrived, the offender would be asked for his ID, but wouldn't be compelled to provide it if no additional unlawful acts were occurring. So getting a warrant would be a stretch. Now, had he punched me in the nose, different story!! (He might have gotten a free ride to the ER anyway, but in a police car.)


I never said anything about criminal activity or arrests. 

A report could have been filed stating that the passenger became hostile, protecting this driver, and they would be able to make sure that the situation did not escalate.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> I never said anything about criminal activity or arrests.
> 
> A report could have been filed stating that the passenger became hostile, protecting this driver, and they would be able to make sure that the situation did not escalate.


You dont get it.. police reports,camera footage..lol uber can just deactivate you for annoying them. Look at the bigger picture...you are not wrong for feeling anxiety or anger over it . However,if you value your job then dont push it. People have been deactivated for much less.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> You dont get it.. police reports,camera footage..lol uber can just deactivate you for annoying them. Look at the bigger picture...you are not wrong for feeling anxiety or anger over it . However,if you value your job then dont push it. People have been deactivated for much less.


Uber's community guidelines cover passenger behavior. It's about being the first to call and with the most evidence. I've been there. Still driving.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> Uber's community guidelines cover passenger behavior. It's about being the first to call and with the most evidence. I've been there. Still driving.


I dont agree but hey it's your choice good luck


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

SHalester said:


> the empathy level of drivers who post here is really lacking sometimes. 🤷‍♂️





BestInDaWest said:


> no just being a human being is....whatever makes you feel good i guess


What is the going rate of pay for _empathy_ these days? Maybe all the _empathizers_ can start a rideshare ambulance app to disrupt the EMT/Ambulance market and offer affordable on-demand transport for those with frugal tendencies during a life or death moment.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

HPRohit said:


> What is the going rate of pay for _empathy_ these days? Maybe all the _empathizers_ can start a rideshare ambulance app to disrupt the EMT/Ambulance market and offer affordable on-demand transport for those with frugal tendencies during a life or death moment.


If you dont like the pay try another line of work. Stop making excuses for your poor form and judgement. .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I never took any riders who I felt were going to puke in my car, and I never had a puker. 

But if you were close to the hospital and the guy was in serious pain and not puking in your car, why not complete the ride? Sometimes people need help.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> But if you were close to the hospital and the guy was in serious pain and not puking in your car, why not complete the ride? Sometimes people need help.


I wouldn't take an Uber/Lyft rider in a health emergency 30 feet in my car just on principle. I'm not an EMT nor trained medical professional. That's what 911 is for. It opens me up to too much liability. 

If I'm driving and happened upon an accident, or the situation like that dude in Chicago did, I would if there wasn't any emergency first responders on the scene because I'd be covered by Good Samaritan laws. And because despite my asshole persona here I'm actually a decent human being at times.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> I wouldn't take an Uber/Lyft rider in a health emergency 30 feet in my car just on principle. I'm not an EMT nor trained medical professional. That's what 911 is for. It opens me up to too much liability.
> 
> If I'm driving and happened upon an accident, or the situation like that dude in Chicago did, I would if there wasn't any emergency first responders on the scene because I'd be covered by Good Samaritan laws. And because despite my ***** persona here I'm actually a decent human being at times.


I also couldn’t have done what Uber Mike did in Chicago. He saved that guy from bleeding to death. 

I agree with the liability, especially if someone can’t walk into the car by themselves or is having a heart attack or something. But since the OP wasn’t even aware the guy was ill when he got in, then if he was close to the hospital, then it may have been easier to finish. 

From what I read about OP’s acccounts, he seemed only disturbed after seeing the ziplock bag of vomit. And I agree you seem like a decent human being (sometimes 😀).


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I never took any riders who I felt were going to puke in my car, and I never had a puker.
> 
> But if you were close to the hospital and the guy was in serious pain and not puking in your car, why not complete the ride? Sometimes people need help.


But he WAS puking - in the bag!! And I was ~12 minutes from the ER. Nasty. 

F.k that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

New2This said:


> I wouldn't take an Uber/Lyft rider in a health emergency 30 feet in my car just on principle. I'm not an EMT nor trained medical professional. That's what 911 is for. It opens me up to too much liability.
> 
> If I'm driving and happened upon an accident, or the situation like that dude in Chicago did, I would if there wasn't any emergency first responders on the scene because I'd be covered by Good Samaritan laws. And because despite my ***** persona here I'm actually a decent human being at times.


Spot on.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> But he WAS puking - in the bag!! And I was ~12 minutes from the ER. Nasty.
> 
> F.k that.


I read it as he was just holding the bag not puking in it since he had his mask on. My apologies for misreading it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> And I agree you seem like a decent human being (sometimes 😀).


Don't tell anyone. If it gets out my reputation is ruined.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HPRohit said:


> those with frugal tendencies during a life or death moment.


I think the vast majority of to/from a hospital is NOT life or death. Why exaggerate to the extreme? You can't handle those pings, do ignore them. That way no one is confronted with a total lack of empathy.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I think the vast majority of to/from a hospital is NOT life or death. Why exaggerate to the extreme? You can't handle those pings, do ignore them. That way no one is confronted with a total lack of empathy.


Passengers and drivers are asked not to use the platform if they may be ill. Drivers (and passengers) have every right to terminate a trip if they are uncomfortable, for any reason.

Someone having a medical emergency is definitely grounds for canceling the trip and notifying emergency services, as this driver did.

Where he messed up was not immediately notifying Uber of the situation and canceling responders.

Empathy? I don't recall signing up for Uber Medical Transports, including senior pax that can barely walk and take ten minutes (literally, or more) to enter and exit my car.

One physician was thankfully appalled by the misuse of Uber for such service, after it took her and three staff members, to remove my elderly pax. Being seen for, of all things, falling.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uh oh, we disagree.  Again with the assumptions. How about a situation where a pax is going to have a procedure that requires them to be sedated. That is an automatic 'you can't drive afterwards'. Said pax doesn't have any family members to drive 'em. So they use RS instead. Is that a no-go? Pax, although was sedated, walks out on their own power and is really fine, but not allowed to drive themselves. 

Certainly I believe if you have pax in distress you call 911 immediately. But to think every single hospital ping is a pax in distress is a really big ASSumption. 

Case in point: all of mine have been employees or pax who had a simple lab work done. 

and, I still believe a little empathy goes a long way. And yes, I did the videos and test so I'm Uber Assist approved. But have never had a ping and most likely would let it go since it is the SAME fare as X but has way more responsibilities.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I have no empathy for stupid people.


for tone balance and accuracy a stupid person wouldn't notice. 

for tone, balance and accuracy I don't believe you. Sorry?¿ 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> uh oh, we disagree.  Again with the assumptions. How about a situation where a pax is going to have a procedure that requires them to be sedated. That is an automatic 'you can't drive afterwards'. Said pax doesn't have any family members to drive 'em. So they use RS instead. Is that a no-go? Pax, although was sedated, walks out on their own power and is really fine, but not allowed to drive themselves.
> 
> Certainly I believe if you have pax in distress you call 911 immediately. But to think every single hospital ping is a pax in distress is a really big ASSumption.
> 
> ...


Yeah you're stretching. You seem to be doing that lately. 

Did I say anything about situations like that? No. This man was actively vomiting and having a medical emergency. 

The driver was uncomfortable with the situation and things escalated. Totally within his rights to end the trip and call 911. 

Just as it was within mine to notify the clinic's staff that my elderly pax, a fall risk and barely ambulatory, should not be transported by RS. And they completely agreed.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Uber needs to add *Uber Ambulance* for the XL Tier drivers. There just needs to be a disclaimer, cleaning fee will be charged for any bodily fluids that unintentionally escape.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah you're stretching. You seem to be doing that lately.
> 
> Did I say anything about situations like that? No. This man was actively vomiting and having a medical emergency.
> 
> ...


Drivers, to my knowledge, are not insured for medical transportation at this time, therefore lifting a sick and/or elderly pax in and out of the car, into a wheel-chair or walker, guiding them to the door, opening, letting them in, etc., IS empathetic yes but its also a liability (we are on the hook IF accident happen on the way)...some drivers are cool with taking this on, but some aren't...the same that some drivers will dash a 4th pax up into the front seat though they aren't insured...we are not insured if a pax falls while we're hoisting them out of the car...and no this is not hyperbole as I have been in this situation, I didn't refuse to do complete the ride BUT I've avoided them ever since because I don't want to be sued over it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Drivers, to my knowledge, are not insured for medical transportation at this time, therefore lifting a sick and/or elderly pax in and out of the car, into a wheel-chair or walker, guiding them to the door, opening, letting them in, etc., IS empathetic yes but its also a liability (we are on the hook IF accident happen on the way)...some drivers are cool with taking this on, but some aren't...the same that some drivers will dash a 4th pax up into the front seat though they aren't insured...we are not insured if a pax falls while we're hoisting them out of the car...and no this is not hyperbole as I have been in this situation, I didn't refuse to do complete the ride BUT I've avoided them ever since because I don't want to be sued over it.


The last time I picked up from JenCare, a senior clinic that seems to primarily serve low income patients, I actually put on gloves (her walker was disgusting) and offered to help her out of the car. 

Everything was being recorded. And I was *empathetic *to her inability to barely move one leg, frustrated with the clinic for sending pax like her back and forth using RS. 

These were all Uber X trips. No training or extra coverage. 

Meanwhile, as I pointed out to the physician with the pax that could barely walk, each clinic has a wheelchair van parked in the lot. And that pax got a ride home in it, his doctor swearing that he'd never take another Uber on their account.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> The last time I picked up from JenCare, a senior clinic that seems to primarily serve low income patients, I actually put on gloves (her walker was disgusting) and offered to help her out of the car.
> 
> Everything was being recorded. And I was *empathetic *to her inability to barely move one leg, frustrated with the clinic for sending pax like her back and forth using RS.
> 
> ...


What if they have a wheelchair? Are you required to transport the wheelchair too?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What if they have a wheelchair? Are you required to transport the wheelchair too?


Oh yes, plus service/support animals...the combo can also be challenging, Ive done A LOT of these.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What if they have a wheelchair? Are you required to transport the wheelchair too?


Well, in the case of JenCare, if they're in a wheelchair they get a ride in their on-site van. The issue is the patients / pax that are borderline and really require a great deal of assistance to enter and exit a vehicle. 

Only once has a staff member assisted the patient into my car. And there seems to be the assumption that we (the driver) are directly contracted for these trips.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Oh yes, plus service/support animals...the combo can also be challenging, Ive done A LOT of these.


Same.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah you're stretching. You seem to be doing that lately.


nope, no stretching here. That could cause certain parts of my body to hurt, so hard pass.

BUT my first post here was in general and not a specific ride. Too many drivers are like: all hospital (to or from) are dying patients and you should avoid them. I mean, really. Big paint brush much. 

And really, it's true: anybody who has spent time here knows there are a bunch of posters who 'pretend' to have no empathy. 

And I allowed for the odd ones that shouldn't have happened: 911 is your friend. Key there is the 'odd' ones; not the majority. 

Your post did not make me sad, so we are still good there.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> How about a situation where a pax is going to have a procedure that requires them to be sedated. That is an automatic 'you can't drive afterwards'. Said pax doesn't have any family members to drive 'em. So they use RS instead. Is that a no-go?


It would've been in my case.

When I had hernia surgery (pre-Uber) they specifically told me someone had to come up and get me. I couldn't just say "my cab's outside" and go on out.

Unless I'm getting a tip IN CASH beforehand they're S.O.L.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> nope, no stretching here


There's no comparison to a passenger doped up from the dentist to "get to the ER fast" and actively vomiting.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> When I had hernia surgery (pre-Uber) they specifically told me someone had to come up and get me


that is a major procedure. I was referring to something ......less....invasive. Desk ladies aren't going to block you from leaving kind of procedure. But yes, I can see many drivers just not wanting to deal with it at all. And in you case you want to negotiate, go for it. Driver asks me for a cash tip my response will make them blush.  😍


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> There's no comparison to a passenger doped up from the dentist to "get to the ER fast" and actively vomiting.


oh boy, this is like when my wife is just in THAT mode and must argue about anything.

My reply, I ****, was clear. It wasn't on a specific ride buried in a thread. Your case, 911 the moment things went sideways. Sorry, didn't scroll back 4 pages to find what incident you are referring to.

and, for tone, balance and accuracy a dental office is not a hospital.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh boy, this is like when my wife is just in THAT mode and must argue about anything.
> 
> My reply, I ****, was clear. It wasn't on a specific ride buried in a thread. Your case, 911 the moment things went sideways. Sorry, didn't scroll back 4 pages to find what incident you are referring to.
> 
> and, for tone, balance and accuracy a dental office is not a hospital.







You lost me. But we're cool.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You lost me. But we're cool


oh good. I was so worried there for a moment. Just a moment. Just breath; all will be better; promise.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh good. I was so worried there for a moment. Just a moment. Just breath; all will be better; promise.


Should I reference your signature? 😂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Should I reference your signature?


No no no really. It will be better. Promise. Eventually. Right?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> No no no really. It will be better. Promise. Eventually. Right?


Dude again I'm legitimately confused. 😂

Do I need to try unplugging and plugging in again? You alright?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude again I'm legitimately confused


You must not be doing the breathing correctly. Close your eyes and breath. All will be better, k? Relax and breath. Relax........breath...... What your head before it hits whatever you are using, k?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> You must not be doing the breathing correctly. Close your eyes and breath. All will be better, k? Relax and breath. Relax........breath...... What your head before it hits whatever you are using, k?


I'm good, man. But I am having trouble picking up what you're laying down.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> But I am having trouble picking up what you're laying down.


Yes, I can see you are still not breathing, not relaxing. Here take a chill pill, it will help.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> My reply, I ****, was clear. It wasn't on a specific ride buried in a thread. Your case, 911 the moment things went sideways. Sorry, didn't scroll back 4 pages to find what incident you are referring to.


No idea what you are referring to here.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Yes, I can see you are still not breathing, not relaxing. Here take a chill pill, it will help.


Sidebar...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> No idea what you are referring to here.


something about somebody hurling in your ride. idk. My eyes cross on this thread and all threads where empathy is thrown out the window.

clear as mud, now. That chill pill should be taking effect now.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> something about somebody hurling in your ride. idk. My eyes cross on this thread and all threads where empathy is thrown out the window.
> 
> clear as mud, now. That chill pill should be taking effect now.


I have never had a passenger puke in my car over 4k trips. 

I dedicated a huge part of my life to EMS, including extensive training to become a paramedic (not to be confused with an EMT, Google it). Driving RS was an escape from those responsibilities. 

We are not medical transport. We are still dealing with a pandemic. 

Every time an Uber driver goes online, we must verify that we are wearing a mask (regardless of whether or not we have been vaccinated) and check a box that states we have no ongoing symptoms. 

So, no, I don't need a chill pill. And the OP handled this very well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> We are not medical transport


I covered that with you already. In the FEW instances of issues 911 is your friend. 

Go back and read my first post in this thread, k? Might be safer ground to talk about empathy levels in this forum.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I covered that with you already. In the FEW instances of issues 911 is your friend.
> 
> Go back and read my first post in this thread, k? Might be safer ground to talk about empathy levels in this forum.


See my last paragraph above.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Passengers and drivers are asked not to use the platform if they may be ill. Drivers (and passengers) have every right to terminate a trip if they are uncomfortable, for any reason.
> 
> Someone having a medical emergency is definitely grounds for canceling the trip and notifying emergency services, as this driver did.
> 
> ...


Hey! I did notify Uber Support immediately. Sheesh.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Hey! I did notify Uber Support immediately. Sheesh.


Yes, I apologize. I did see that when I read your original post again tonight. You did everything by the book. 

What was the ultimate outcome? And this WAS recorded on camera, right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Uber's community guidelines cover passenger behavior. It's about being the first to call and with the most evidence. I've been there. Still driving.


C.Y.A. !


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, I apologize. I did see that when I read your original post again tonight. You did everything by the book.
> 
> What was the ultimate outcome? And this WAS recorded on camera, right?


No "warning" given to me (based on rider's complaint) as after I responded to the email from support with a detailed report, I received a subsequent email which basically agreed, in their noncommittal way, that I acted properly; they never actually say "you done good!"

"We appreciate sharing the experience you described on your trip. We expect all users to remain respectful, in accordance with our Community Guidelines. We will be reaching out to this rider and further investigating this matter."

And no puke in my car.

I don't use a camera, but I do record most rides with a voice recorder. Based on the vicious remarks I often hear about drivers with cameras, I'm unlikely to get one.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I don't use a camera, but I do record most rides with a voice recorder. Based on the vicious remarks I often hear about drivers with cameras, I'm unlikely to get one.


Vicious remarks? What?! 

I'm totally on your side. And you live in a single party consent state. 

Dash cameras protect us not only from situations like this but also if we are involved in a collision, while doing this gig or not. 

Uber actually introduced changes recently that notify passengers that they will be recorded (video and / or audio) if the driver has such capabilities and also included the ability to upload video of incidents to support. 

I would have handled this situation the same way. Except, if I called 911, I would have kept them coming. And everything would be recorded. 

Get a gosh darn camera.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> I don't use a camera, but I do record most rides with a voice recorder. Based on the vicious remarks I often hear about drivers with cameras, I'm unlikely to get one.


I would HIGHLY recommend you rethink not having a dashcam.

Numerous times I had drunk groups where one was being an ass and their less drunk friend said "bro Chad he's got a camera" and drunk Chad mellowed out.

Also since you drive in a college town, all it takes is one drunk sorority chick to say "my Uber driver touched/looked at me inappropriately". With the camera you can show you didn't in detail that audio doesn't have.

Almost 8000 rides and I've never had a complaint about it. A few were like "that's smart".

If they do notice it, I'd just say "as long as you don't do anything stupid you won't wind up on YouTube" and that took the pressure off.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

New2This said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend you rethink not having a dashcam.
> 
> Numerous times I had drunk groups where one was being an ass and their less drunk friend said "bro Chad he's got a camera" and drunk Chad mellowed out.
> 
> ...


Dude we need to stop agreeing so much. It's freaking me out 😜

@Cvillegordo, you really need to invest in a camera. Please. 

Regarding your experience with Uber support, I have had the same threats followed by no action against me. I always led with "everything is recorded" and I have been thanked my reps for being the first to call.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

@Cvillegordo You could have a look at our COXPAL A9D dual dash cam, I can offer special discount if you want to have one ^_^

Newly Launched COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam | Uber Drivers Forum (uberpeople.net)


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> He explodes. "Mthrfking racists mthrfkr! You just hate black people. You mthrfking racist!" This rant continued and got louder, and he wasn't moving.


They've gotten such a bad attitude over the past year that I simply don't accept any rides from them. Life is better now, except for the occasional broke-ass boyfriend who slips through the cracks because his white girlfriend used her account to pay for his ride back to ghettoville.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> It would be super cool if Uber could work it out with the government to let us use light bars, run red lights, and exceed the speed limit. I'd totally sign up for it.


It's already been tried, obviously cops don't seem to like it.😀


----------



## amazing_artichoke_10 (May 16, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> Picked up a man and woman. The man is holding his hoodie over his head tightly, wearing a mask. Seems odd but more or less normal so I roll. In a few seconds I suspect he might be drunk, he is making strange sounds. I'm alarmed, ask what is wrong with him.
> 
> "He's in severe abdominal distress! Hurry!!" His is now groaning which becomes almost screaming. Looking in the mirror, I realize he is holding a gallon sized ZipLoc baggie containing vomit.
> 
> ...


The left hand never knows what the right hand is doing in big companies. I’m glad you got outta there safely.


----------



## amazing_artichoke_10 (May 16, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Couple years ago I picked up a guy around midnight going to a local hospital. He told me he worked there in the maintenance dept. About 3 blocks from the hospital he starts moaning that he thinks his appendix is about to burst, please hurry! WTF????I was already there so I dropped him off at the ER and he could barely walk.


Let me guess...no tip?


----------

